# OpenGL 2D MouseClick/MouseMove Listener



## Friedhelm (15. Aug 2010)

Ich habe ca. 1700 2D Boxen auf dem OpenGL 2D Screen (LWJGL).

Nun möchte ich gerne eine Mouse-Interaktion realisieren, sprich wenn ich auf eine Box klicke soll was passieren. Zum Beispiel die angeklickte Box verschieben.

Ich hatte mir erst überlegt ich frage einfach alle Boxen ab die in dem Klickpunkt liegen, aber bei 1700 Boxen Position/Width/Height zu checken ist doch etwas Prozessorbelastend glaub ich. 


Hat jemand ein Stück Code mit einer besseren Lösung?


----------



## Evil-Devil (15. Aug 2010)

Sieht man die 1700 Boxen alle permanent? Zum auswählen der jeweiligen Box würde ich dir empfehlen Color Picking zu nutzen. Das sollte bei so vielen Objekten das effektivste sein.


----------



## Friedhelm (16. Aug 2010)

Ja, die 1700 Boxen sieht man permanent.

Wie funktioniert ColorPicking?


----------



## Friedhelm (17. Aug 2010)

So, ich habe das erstmal mit einem 2DBox-Scan gemacht. Habe bei 2200 Boxen immer noch 60 Fps. Ich denke das ist ok.


----------



## Evil-Devil (17. Aug 2010)

Friedhelm hat gesagt.:


> Ja, die 1700 Boxen sieht man permanent.
> 
> Wie funktioniert ColorPicking?


OpenGL @ Lighthouse 3D - Picking Tutorial

Kurzes reinschauen in Google hätte den Link finden lassen.


----------

